# question about yeast infections



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've had 2 or 3 yeast infections in my life, and now I'm not sure what I'm experiencing. It seems to be a very mild yeast infection. Is it possible to have a mild yeast infection? I've been putting off treating it so far because it hasn't been too bothersome and because I wasn't sure if it was an infection at first or just some irritation.I first noticed it when I had sex last weekend- it hurt (burned!) so badly afterward that I almost cried. I thought it might be irritation because I had my period the week before and I use tampons during the whole period. However, right after that, I started having symptoms of a yeast infection. I would obviously suspect something other than that because of the way it hurt after the sex, but there is no question of STDs or anything-- we've been together for over 2 years and are monogamous. I've never had sex this close to when I've had a yeast infection before. Is this a common reaction of the body at the beginning or during a yeast infection? Had I known I had I was starting to get one, I would have avoided having sex! Ouch!


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

It is possible to have a mild yeast infection, it's also possible it is a mild irritation - if your using tampons, particularly commercial tampons then yeast infections are common. If your vulva or vagina is irritated sex can agravate it, even with a yeast infection.


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

It does burn like hell when having sex if you have a yeast infection. Maybe wait a few more days and if your symptoms persist, see your doctor.And if it were me, I would avoid sex until after treatment


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Glad to know it wasn't just my body rejecting the idea of sex







.I hate the irritation that accompanies tampons, but I can't do maxi pads. I have such sensitive skin that if I sit in something even remotely moist for longer than an hour, my skin breaks out in a diaper-rash type thing. So I guess avoiding sex for this week is the way to go. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

erinjk - Have you tried other menstrual options? Commercial tampons and pads will be likely to cause problems because of the synthetic materials, chemicals and bleach, tampons will put you at higher risk of infection no matter what they are made from but have you tried organic tampons, homemade tampons, sponges, organic pads, cloth pads or homemade pads?How about menstrual cups - silicone, rubber, softcup, homemade? They are the only internal menstrual product with no health risks so there is far less risk of infection or irritation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm interested by this thread. Is a yeast infection only restricted to the "internals". I have started having something like a echzma reaction around my pubic area - externally and up onto my lower abdomen. I have followed this through on other threads and have had some very helpful advice but now I'm wondering whether this might be a yeast infection. Could somebody help. My GP is not much help and keeps putting me onto different creams. I have found that switching to a dead plain soap and lots of unperfumed talc does help but would like to know your thoughts.Sue


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Suev - technically yeast could get onto the outer labia, I know that yeast similar to that found in the vagina can cause infections on the feet, however in general the yeast live in the vagina rather than on the pubic area. Do you shave/wax? Is there anything else that could be bothering your skin like your washing powder?Yup, switching soaps/talcs will help - although bare in mind that some mild soaps etc. still contain irritants. I'd push your GP, some of them are bloody useless but when push comes to shove if you have something wrong with you then you can demand that you are sent to a skin specialist.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Suev, could it be an allergic reaction to something you are using down there, like pantyliners, etc? If not, it could be a yeast infection, as I've heard of it forming on the outside, too.Have you tried Eladil? I have sensitive skin and I've used that to clear up quite a few rashes I've gotten.Kasha, thanks for the suggestion about organic alternatives. Right now I'm debating switching to the menstrual cup. Tampons do the job so well for me when I don't have irritation from them-- I'm not as confident about the cup since I haven't tried it yet. But since my yeast infection has turned into a monster since yesterday, I'm willing to try anything for my next period!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I too am struggling with a yeast infection right now. I don't have any discharge, just discomfort, itching, soreness etc. Also, for some reason, I feel like I have to pee all the time. What a nuisance! I got my Canestan this morning, will start using it tonight...


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Booo to yeast infections. I'm having trouble with those lately as well... I am wondering where you can find the menstral cup and other alternatives to the store bought pads and tampons?? Are they hard to get or hard to use at all?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

There are some websites with info about the cups on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=37;t=001423 The mooncup site answered most of my questions about them. I guess they get a lot, so they have pretty thorough FAQ







Yeast can grow other places, especially if it's nice and moist. But there are other causes of irritation. Toilet tissue even? I get pretty irritated from some kinds of that. Hydrocortisone cream helps a lot.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I usually only get yeast infections after antibiotics (unfortunately I get 3-5 sinus/Strep infections in a year). About a week ago I thought I had one, itching, pain, etc. It turns out I had an irritation from trying a new Laundry Detergent (Gain). I started using the non-allergy type of detergent for just my underwear and it went away. Just thought I'd chime in...


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I always get yeast infections around my period, I went to my dr several times and finally switched to a birth control where I hardly have or do not have a period anymore. As long as I do not get my period I do not get the irritation. I never had a problem with tampons in the all the years I've used them so for me I feel it was hormonal. I tried insted menstral cups years ago when they first came out and could not get the hang of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

Erin - thanks so much - 'cuse my ignorance but what is Eladil? I'm finding good old talc (unperfumed) and sensitive soap in that area are making quite a difference. I'm also experiencing dry skin on my face but I'm putting all these things down to my age - 42 and find that a good, strong moisturises seems to be doing the trick. Anyway, I'm off to see my allergy/food intolerance lady who has kept me sane these 8 years and lets see what she suggests. May be nothing to do with IBS. Will let you know but thanks for all your help.Sue, Manchester


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

PS: Dead exciting have just been "promoted" from Regular to Prolific Member - what have I done!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's all on how much you post.I think it is something like 1-20 new21-100 regular101-1000 Prolific1001 and up Very ProlificOr close to that.K.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

suev-Elidel (I spelled it wrong in my last post, sorry!) is a prescription cream, usually used for eczema, although I've used it for lots of unexplained rashes I've gotten as a result of just having sensitive skin. It worked when nothing over the counter would help! Here's the website: http://www.elidel.com/index.jsp?checked=y Hopefully it's not just in the US. That might be something to ask your doctor about!Happy to say the yeast infection is finally gone. Whew. I bought something called AZO Yeast at the drugstore that is supposed to help prevent them. It has lactobacillus in it. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

i had chronic yeast infections and vulvar and vaginal irritation for 3 years straight. it is very normal to have burning after sex if you have a yeast infection . i know it happened to me many times and i cried from the burning pain many times. just wanted to let you know that even though is normal for women to have yeast infections. if you feel that the irritation or yeast infection keeps coming back. check out if you are lactose intolerant. i was lactose intolerant since 2000 but didnt know what was wrong with me. at the same time i develped yeast infections without any discharge just painful burnig and irritation. because it came so many times i had permanent irritation. as soon as i stopped milk producst and chedked labels to check for added milk derivatives in food, my yeast infections and irritation stoppped after 2 to 3 months. good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay, I used to have chronic and I mean CHRONIC, like all the time, yeast infections.To treat the symptoms:-Cotton undies ONLY. -Sleep naked, or in boxers so things can breathe.-Use unscented, mild soap, like unscented Dove, or something else hypoallergenic.-When you wash your undies, use hot water and put about a half cup of vinegar in the first rinse cycle. Soap cannot kill yeast, but vinegar will. (This is what pregnant women do--my mom used to be a certified lactation consultant and is a wealth of info!)-eat tons of yoghurt. If you can't have dairy, eat soy yoghurt, or take probiotics.But that may not address the real problem. My yeast infections would not go away, no matter what I did. Then, for my IBS, I got allergy skin testing. Apparently, I have a freakishly severe allergy to yeast. My body cannot combat it, and if it goes into my system, it is almost impossible for me to fight off. The answer, eating no yeast. Here is a list of things I don't eat, and what I replace them with:-yeast (in breads, soups, chips, etc.); instead eat sourdough breads from bakeries (read the lable, must not list yeast), or homemade biscuits and breads. Make sure there is no yeast in your soups, broths, chips, basically any packaged dinner foods--read lablels!-vinegar; instead, use lemon or lime juice. But beware, there is vinegar in EVERYTHING. Salad dressing, ketchup, mustard, pickles. There are alternatives: make your own salad dressing, use pasta sauce instead of ketchup. Grey Poupon mustard uses white wine instead of vinegar, which is less bothersome. Get kosher pickles that don't have vinegar.-soy sauce; instead, use tamari, or Braggs.-alcohol; just limit it. No more than a glass once a month.-chocolate; well, let's be honest, just moderate yourself.-coffee; drink tea.Anything fermented is bad. Basically, I NEVER eat anything with yeast as an ingredient. I cheat on the vinegar, soy sauce, chocolate, alchol, but in moderation. Now that I am yeast free, I know my limit, because when I exceed it, I can feel the yeast coming back. It might sound bad, but it is so worthwile. I had vaginal and intestinal yeast that was aggravating my IBS a lot.I feel soooo much better now. If you think it's possible that you are allergic to yeast, go to an allergist, or just try my diet. You should feel a difference after a few weeks, or after your next period. If you don't feel a difference after 4-6 weeks, then go back to your yeast eating ways!midge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Midge - what you say makes so much sence. You know, I'm a bit of a wine freak (well, only a glass a night - I do have 3 kids!!) but notice that the itching (see earlier) gets a whole lot worse in the evenings, probably after a glass of wine. Jaysus - one glass a month, still it does make sence. Maybes I'll put this into practice after the festive season.All the best.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Suev-- Yes, if you have a yeast problem on the go, the reaction can be that quick-- I used to feel so sick every morning after breakfast, and it was because I ate toast (with yeast bread) every morning! If you do try this, and feel that you've gotten all the yeast out of your system, it is okay to cheat a little here and there with the stuff that doesn't actually have pure yeast--alcohol, vinegar, soy sauce, etc. Personally, I can tell when I've overdone it, and can feel the yeast creeping back, and have to take a week with no cheating to get back on track.If you're well prepared--scout out where you can get sourdough breads, non-alcoholic cider, etc., it is really not that bad!Good luck!midge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Midge will do - perhaps after the festive season. This will be my New Year project to better health.Have a very happy Xmas - perhaps a white one over in Canada. Not much chance in rainy Manchester.Sue


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

"Use unscented, mild soap, like unscented Dove, or something else hypoallergenic."Oourse no soap at all, there is no need to use soap and it could be the soap which causes or worsens the infection.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Kasha - Dove an absolute disaster - I think it might have lanolin in it. Having more - though not total success with "Simple" Sainsbugs own unscented soap and their talc too. Must really get to the bottom (if you'll pardon the terrible pun) of this hideous dry skin and itching - why have I started now at 42?!? but lets get Chrimbo and all the kids plays/parties etc out of the way. Hears to a healthier/itch free/IBS free 2005 - huh!!


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi All,I am having a problem with the mother of all yeast infections! I had a breast reduction on 11/15 and was put on an antibiotic, then I developed a sinus infection shortly after I finished taking the antibiotic -- I was then put on another antibiotic. By the time I was beginning the second antibiotic, I was already feeling the wrath of the yeast infection from Hell!I have a question: Having IBS-d and working full time, needless to say I am in the toilet a lot. Each time that I go I do a curtesy flush so not to offend anyone. My question is: Can the curtesy flush (spray from the flush) cause a bacterial or yeast infection?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Pocahontas, try taking probiotics with your antibiotics. I almost always get yeast infections while on antibiotics, but I've found that taking lactobacillus (available wherever you can buy vitamins, I get mine at Kroger grocery store) and eating yogurt (labeled with live cultures on the back) seems to help keep the yeast infections at bay.I do the courtesy flush, too. I can't imagine it's good for you but probably doesn't affect your yeast at all because that has to do with the environment inside of your vagina.


----------



## nhlgal (Jul 29, 2003)

if you have a yeast infection...does there need to be discharge...or is your vagina swollen red and just some discomfort there.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

USually if it is yeast there is a discharge that is thick and white. Bacterial infections may have thiner discharge but can still make things irritated.You may need to have this looked at. Treatments for yeast do nothing to bacterial infections up in there.K.


----------



## nhlgal (Jul 29, 2003)

what about urinary tract infections or bladder infections? swollen vagina?


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I think I'm getting or have a yeast infection, only my second one in my 38 yrs. I was just on antibiotics twice in the last 2 1/2 wks. I also started working on a microbiotic diet, eating miso soup every morning and beans at night with miso in both. Miso is a fermented soy product. Could that be the culprit? I got over the counter med this AM but can't use the suppository till bed time, but the cream that came with it is helping. It burns when I pee, I'm red and itchy "down there" when I got up this AM I had alot of discharge when I wiped. The thing that troubles me is I have some pelvic pain that I've been popping Motrin for the last 2 days. I told dh this AM, "If you've recently had an affair come clean now cause I either have a yeast infection, a UTI, or an STD." He said "I'm too tired, and don't have time for an affair" I keep checking my temp, and I shaved my legs in case I need to see doc or go to ER.


----------



## readokc (Feb 1, 2005)

I must thank you for a lot of this information... I have ordered a book called the yeast connection and its cookbook I have struggled with yeast infections for many years. Creams and stuff have not helped at all. My period is pretty monstrous and I have used tampons for years, I have never thought there might be a connection, health food store here I come.


----------

